

Visible Tweets - best twitter back-channel visualisation yet? - swombat
http://visibletweets.com/#query=ycombinator&animation=2

======
sanj
I feel like a curmudgeon saying this, but this doesn't strike me as adding any
value beyond eye candy.

At least most infoporn (eg, <http://beta.twittervision.com/>) has _some_
redeeming qualities of presenting the information in a way that provides some
insight.

I don't see any here.

~~~
swombat
I think it has value within the context of a conference. As I mention on
another comment, we used it at Be2camp north and it gave a dynamic, bigger
feel to the conference. Basically, if you're going to have a twitter-fall type
of display in your event, use this instead. Yes, it's eye-candy, but in the
context of an event that you want to animate, eye-candy is very useful.

------
swombat
We had this at Be2Camp north last week.. it felt much more dynamic and lively
than any of the other twitter visualisations I've seen so far. Thought that
people here might want to be aware of it, particularly if you organise events
with a twitter backchannel display.

Here's a currently trending term to see what it looks like when there are a
lot of tweets on a topic:

[http://visibletweets.com/#query=%23Britflicks&animation=...](http://visibletweets.com/#query=%23Britflicks&animation=2)

------
ieatpaste
Augmented Reality Tweets

[http://www.squidder.com/2009/02/17/papertweet3d-augmented-
re...](http://www.squidder.com/2009/02/17/papertweet3d-augmented-reality-t-
shirts/)

~~~
swombat
That's kind of interesting, but not quite sure what it has to do with the
post.

~~~
ieatpaste
I was suggesting that augmented reality twitters may be better twitter
visualizations than Visible Tweets.

~~~
swombat
Ok, my fault for not being clear then. I was referring to visualisations of
tweets within the context of a conference (often, people use Twitterfall or
just plain old search.twitter.com). Projecting Visible Tweets on the wall
makes for a cool, dynamic feel, by comparison.

------
imp
Cool, but should be twice as fast. How long does it take a person to read 140
characters? Is it limited more by API restrictions?

------
Angostura
I know Twitter is desparately cool and widely used. But It seems fairly
rubbish as a primary back-channel.

It's nice to be able to vaccum up tweets going out of the conference and not
directly meant for people in the session/conference. But for direct feedback
there are several chat alternatives which would be better, including IRC.

------
diego
It is pretty, although I think our chart is more useful:

[http://twist.flaptor.com/?gram=ycombinator&span=168](http://twist.flaptor.com/?gram=ycombinator&span=168)

------
lowdown
This would make a great screensaver. Has that been done yet?

~~~
bouncingsoul
<http://twistori.com/>

Available as a Mac screensaver (link in the bottom left). Similar idea with a
different execution.

~~~
teej
I have this installed and everyone in my office has asked me about it at this
point.

~~~
ahoyhere
Tell me you told them we've got a Mac app now where you can make (and theme)
your own custom clusters, to your heart's content? :)

<http://twistoridesktop.com> :D

------
est
no CJK support.

------
bingaman
Ha, the first entry was this post.

